

Measure the performance of your website from your end user's point of view - coderdude
http://hacks.bluesmoon.info/boomerang/doc/

======
coderdude
I'm surprised the team released this on such a funky domain, but this _is_ the
project's Website.

More from ReadWriteWeb:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/yahoo_lets_loose_with_a...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/yahoo_lets_loose_with_a_boomerang_-
_automatic_webs.php)

~~~
bluesmoon
hey, that's not the project website, it's just where I checked out my version
of the code from github. there's no official project website yet.

